

What Does the Mt. Gox Meltdown Mean for Bitcoin? Maybe Not Much - panarky
http://freakonomics.com/2014/02/25/what-does-the-mt-gox-meltdown-mean-for-bitcoin-maybe-not-much/

======
panarky
Andreessen:

    
    
      In the early days of the Internet, you had various fly-by-night
      ISPs, some of them went out of business. You had various fly-by-night
      e-commerce operators, some of them went out of business. 
    

...

    
    
      Mt. Gox has to fail in order for Bitcoin to go mainstream because
      Mt. Gox was never set up to be able to take Bitcoin mainstream,
      which is basically what’s happening now. The good news is we have 
      many new companies that are much more serious and much better run.

